# Please help! Looking for a particular culinary piece of artwork



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi! I am looking for a particular print, think it might be French. It is a cartoon type print, with about 100 chefs running around a kitchen in chaos, with a huge chef in the middle, yelling. If anyone has any idea what the name of the print is, or the artist, please, please let me know - I have been searching in vain since, through every available contact and web resource.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's called Crazy Kitchen! It's in the JB Prince catalog. Very funny! 

Kuan


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you Kuan- it's the one!!! I have been looking for months and months- you made my day!! Thank you Thank You!!!


----------



## wett-chef (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL!!
Ilove that one! Its every kitchen I've ever worked in all in one print!


----------

